# ready to be mowed?



## horstuff (Sep 25, 2019)

I planted an Oregon Coast seed mix September 7, so 2.5 almost 3 weeks ago... it is now average 3" high. See pic, which has a 4" wood block to show blade height. When can I mow this new lawn?


----------



## greengrass (Sep 9, 2018)

You should mow it now.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Now. Mow it back to 2" and keep there for the first couple of mows then cut it at your desired height.


----------



## horstuff (Sep 25, 2019)

Thanks. Everything Ive seen online says wait 4 to 8 weeks, but after almost 3 weeks it looks like its doing better than that. I have a brand new mower, so sharp blade, and am just waiting for it to get to 4 inches but sounds like you are saying I dont even need to do that, regardless of the 4-8 week requirement Ive seen out there on the web.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For a new lawn, keeping it at 1.5-2in for the first mows helps it.


----------



## horstuff (Sep 25, 2019)

Do you mean mow it to 2 inches the first few times or do you mean mow it when it gets to 2 inches?

I had heard it should be 3.5 to 4 inches before you mow it, and then mow down just a half inch or so the first couple times, and then 2.5 thereafter (if that's the finish height you like).

Not true?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Maintain between 1.5 to 2in per Purdue


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Cut it down to 2" the first few cuts. After 2-3 cuts, you can raise it to whatever height you want to keep it at. You don't need to wait 4-8 weeks.

I would cut it now.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

And  UNL


----------



## horstuff (Sep 25, 2019)

Wow, that UNL doc is contrary all the stuff Ive read but thats why Im here... too much Google confuse the issue.


----------



## horstuff (Sep 25, 2019)

and it last rained here about 36 hours ago... still ok to mow for the first time? It's been sunny and semi-warm since.

Oh jeez... to further complicate, the weather service said it *may* get close to frost temps this weekend, but we are on the coast and Id be amazed if that happens. Does that matter in all this?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Mow that grass...... if there is frost don't mow it while the frost is on it, but any other time is fine..


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@horstuff Man just mow! :lol:


----------



## crazymas0n (Apr 19, 2019)

horstuff said:


> and it last rained here about 36 hours ago... still ok to mow for the first time? It's been sunny and semi-warm since.
> 
> Oh jeez... to further complicate, the weather service said it *may* get close to frost temps this weekend, but we are on the coast and Id be amazed if that happens. Does that matter in all this?


Listen to the advice, mow right away, 36 hours since rain is lots of time. I've been mowing several hours after the grass is irrigated and no problems and my grass looks to be in more infant stages than yours. Just try to be gentle when turning your mower and post some post mowing pics


----------



## horstuff (Sep 25, 2019)

well, it went *ok*, but there is an area that doesn't get as much sun as the rest and the push mower did create very slight wheel tracks / ruts in the underlying turf, because it isn't as dry there. Hopefully they'll spring back?


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

It will be fine. Keep mowing frequently at 1.5 to 2". Hold off on the irrigation the day before mowing to let the ground dry out.


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

Harts said:


> It will be fine. Keep mowing frequently at 1.5 to 2". Hold off on the irrigation the day before mowing to let the ground dry out.


Honestly being on the N Oregon coast i'd be surprised if he had irrigation at all. Just lots of rain and grey cloudy days for the next 8 months. OP i'd make sure you get a good last cut in here this weekend, as we're quickly entering the season where the ground will never be dry.


----------



## horstuff (Sep 25, 2019)

Fuzze,

Spot on, luckily it looks like we'll get a 5 day stretch of dry-ish weather next week, so hopefully I can get 2 good mows in.


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

Don't forget the pictures after the mow, we all want to see how it looks.  :thumbup:


----------



## doverosx (Aug 7, 2019)

OP isn't the only one that's surprised by the 2" mow height. I have been frequent with my mowing and lowered it to 3" in the hopes that stressing the grass will force it to adapt/thicken and that's what has happened. Looks like that is what you're supposed to do , thanks pros!


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

With any new grass, one of the best things you can do is mow short (1.5-2") the first 2-3 times then cut it at your maintenance height. New grass is like a new child. Train it early and often. Try teaching a teenager right from wrong...it's much harder if they've never been taught.

Most people wait too long for the first cut, thinking that they need to wait for all of the grass to grow before it's safe to cut. The reality is, your first cut should be when the tallest grass is ready to be cut. This may mean only 10% of the blades get cut the first time. The second time you might get 20-30% of the blades. But with each successive cut, more and more bladed will be tall enough. Cutting early and often helps promote growth and thickening of the turf.


----------



## Alias-Doe (Aug 9, 2019)

Harts said:


> Most people wait too long for the first cut, thinking that they need to wait for all of the grass to grow before it's safe to cut.


That was my exact thought process before I read this . I probably have 20% to 30% of my new grass that's ready to cut but I've been waiting for the rest to catch up . I guess I'll cut it tomorrow and cut again when the rest catches up .


----------



## horstuff (Sep 25, 2019)

Well, I can't get a break. The damn weather is screwing me. It won't stop raining and get warm enough for long enough for the grass and turf to dry out a bit so I can mow a second time. Argh. Its such a small lawn, 700 sf, I thought of putting two big fans out to blow dry it, haha. Crap. Im gonna have to mow it soon and it may still be damp when do it but I dont see an option. My blade and mower are brand new, so that may help.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

Sometimes rules need to be broken to support the long term goal. Wait for a break and give it a quick cut. While not ideal, neither is letting the grass get too long.


----------



## horstuff (Sep 25, 2019)

Got it mowed yesterday, was fairly dry but turf was a bit squishy. Ill mow again tomorrow night, and then after that it starts raining for 8 months. Thanks everybody for the help.


----------

